# Leuc hiding in the back?



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

she usually is walking around and exploring, but now she is hiding in the back.

She looks healthy. But instead of her normal yellower color she looks a little bit more orange-ish. Is that bad or can they change with the ammount of light?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Light shouldnt matter for dart frogs. My leucs hang in the back of the tank when its cold(65-70).


----------



## player9 (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont think you have much to worry about.
my leucs hang in the back alot unless they are feeding.
as for the color maybe its changing with age?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

A lot of people tell me that their leucs are bold and always hanging out in plain view...mine however always seem to enjoy being under leaf litter and in the back areas of the tank as well. They are probably the shyest frogs I have. No worries.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. I have five luecs in my tank. Some hang out in the open all day forging. Another always seems to be hiding in a crevice in the back. Others spend part of the day hiding and other parts int he open. Its just there personality. 

Also some of my frogs are orange some are yellow. Genetics plays a role and I wouldn't be surprised if diet did as well.


----------

